# New members - take away link posting



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Put a 1month + 50 post limit on.

What do most members post about, steroid sites! The others post up dubious links (prob just trying to get linkbacks to their sites)


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

BUMP GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I like that idea


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good idea


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

good idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good idea


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

You were all new to this site once...but yeah good idea.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

good shout i like it


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

GOOD IDEA LOL how do you get the mods to take notice?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not sure how this would work in practice, there's too many ways around it. If you use asterisks to block out anything beginning 'www' then they'll just omit that, or if it's anything in a normal web format you could just put spaces between the components of the URL.


----------

